# Reptile zoo? aimee zoo? any one know?



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all, im trying to find a place called amy zoo.

well thats at least how it sounds..... i have googled aimee, ame amy, amee etc but so far no luck.

if anyone knows what im talking about or trying to find please tell me where im going wrong.

Thanks

:2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

pm carpy on here he knows it well


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

excellent cheers dude, apparently its on the web but i just cant work the spelling out lol


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

tried to PM carpy as suggested but his box is full, anyone else know of it?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

could this be it 

AmeyZoo Exotic Pets


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

BINGO!!!

cheers dude, god only knows why i could not find it on google lol


many thanks:no1:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

million1 said:


> BINGO!!!
> 
> cheers dude, god only knows why i could not find it on google lol
> 
> ...


it wasnt easy to find, i must admit, i just googled 'amyzoo petshop' and it suggested the other spelling and it was about halfway down the page!!!


----------



## jakedearman (Feb 18, 2010)

*amy zoo*

Hi, the place your looking for is in Bovingdon. It has a wide variety of reptiles, toads and other creatures!  Im not sure how its spelt though.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its on Bovingdon High Street, in Herts.
It is a fairly small shop but does have some unusual species in. Prices are variable, some are very good, some a little high. It could be a bit of a trek from where you are, if there is something specific you are looking for it would be worth phoning them first.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Isn't this the shop that does the online video tutorials for VideoJug? 

How To Care For Leopard Geckos (Lifestyle & Home: Reptiles)


----------

